# Real Black Housing Altezza Tails



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well here is what is going on. a while back ago i bought the chrome altezza tails. it got water in them and never bothered to get it fixed. So here is my plan what 2 do wit them and Maybe get some $$ out of this.

i was thinkin if n-e-one is interested in a REAL BLACK HOUSING ALTEZZA TAILS. i plan on opening them up and painting the chrome black with good good paint.

the red will still be visible but the chrome parts will be black. SO... if n-e-one think this might be a good idea.


I will have pix of them as soon as i complete them but jes picture in ur head that the chrome or gunmetal parts of these altezza tails will be all black.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Id be intrested in these...if they come out right. Wut about the fogging of the lights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it gonna all be re-sealed tightly and tested to make sure that it will never leak. 

thanks to a very nice person on the b15 board that can help me.

oh btw .. this is for the b14.. ( sentra only)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I def. be intrested...Let us know how it goes


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone else has an opinion on them?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

liu, i thin theyd look best on a black car. perhpas it would be cool. go for it dude!


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*what to lose...*

Yeah, the idea sounds good. At this point you don't seem to see a point in trying to move them on to someone else in the current condition so have at it and good luck! Pablo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

great.. 

i would love to hear more opinions from everyone. so post away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah, they would look tight on a black car, make them look very stealth..or on a silver car like mine.....hint hint.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i agree.. on a black car it would look nice even silver 2.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i think that if they were painted the color of the car they are going to call home.....painted blue/blue car...painted red/red car....just to be different...thats my 2cents


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

9double8... u read my mind.. i was thinkin about that myself as well.. it would be really dope.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEah see my whole secret plan (lol) was to buy a set of Alteezas and then open and spray them up. At first I was going to go with a stealth smoke look and do them Black. But then again I could go with a white housing....that could work too...

My car is white with black rims so Im a little undecided on how I want to handle this....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that thats a tight idea. Post some pics when your done.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

mine are already turning black from all the water that gets inside... lets see if i keep them on for like 3 more months they should be all black....

it's funny though it didn't say color changing on the box


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *mine are already turning black from all the water that gets inside... lets see if i keep them on for like 3 more months they should be all black....
> 
> it's funny though it didn't say color changing on the box *


U C this is exactly why I havent done it yet. Ive yet to hear from somone that their Alteezas arent given them any problems..I hate paying for crap!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *U C this is exactly why I havent done it yet. Ive yet to hear from somone that their Alteezas arent given them any problems..I hate paying for crap!!! *



yeah you aint kidding i got them as soon as they hit the shop... i paid like $200... what a waste of money....never again


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey selrider those are sum pretty nice pics of your ride...they look kinda professional with the whole lighting affect.....BUT maybe U just got lucky wit the pics IDUNNO...

SO wut kinda problems U having with tthem????


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

water is always in them......always....... it doesn't even bother me anymore... I am used to it..

btw i took those pics so the light woud be nice.. at about 7:00 pm when the sun was going down... i wish they had come out better but thats why digi cameras are so good...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

BUt have U tried to re silicone and seal them and they still catch water??? 

And yeah Im gonna try and remember the 7:00 thing when I finally take sum pics.....lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i tried everything....
the next thing to do is get rid of them...lol 

ok i wondering if i couls take all the stuff off the altezza tails meaning wires and everything else but the lamp...
and connect it to stock tails...

only because i like the way the brake light blinks ///


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah i tried everything....
> the next thing to do is get rid of them...lol
> 
> ok i wondering if i couls take all the stuff off the altezza tails meaning wires and everything else but the lamp...
> ...


nope it wont work that way cuz the stock ur housing is red and orange. wont work that way.


----------

